
US takes on LG to hit Huawei - sasaf5
https://m.koreatimes.co.kr/pages/article.asp?newsIdx=293293
======
Normille
>> The United States has been urging LG to switch to more "trusted vendors"...

In the same way the school bully "urges" you to give him your lunch money.

